# Dew Claws



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I have just read that some puppies have their dew claws removed?
I didn't think this was allowed, unless for medical reasons of course.

Oakley and Honey have not had their dew claws removed.... 

Does your Cockapoo still have their dew claws?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Gypsy, Inca and Echo had them removed at a day or two old. but the license laws changed and my breeder couldn't do it for Delta so i had to get them removed when being spayed. 

i will always get my girls dew claws removed(much easier when born than waiting to get them spayed) as i don't king them and know a number of dogs who constantly rip them off or catch them on things. other people never clip them and the grow into the pad causing an infection. 

so i think breeders should remove them.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes, dew claws still in place. Rufus kept catching one of his when he was smaller but not had any problems for about 18 months now.

Karen and Rufus x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

kendal said:


> Gypsy, Inca and Echo had them removed at a day or two old. but the license laws changed and my breeder couldn't do it for Delta so i had to get them removed when being spayed.
> 
> i will always get my girls dew claws removed(much easier when born than waiting to get them spayed) as i don't king them and know a number of dogs who constantly rip them off or catch them on things. other people never clip them and the grow into the pad causing an infection.
> 
> so i think breeders should remove them.


So can breeders get these removed or not due to laws ???

I clip my dogs dew claws but I know what you mean they do get in the way when they are small.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady's Back dew claws have been removed....her front dew claws are intact.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

JoJo said:


> So can breeders get these removed or not due to laws ???
> 
> I clip my dogs dew claws but I know what you mean they do get in the way when they are small.


it depends on the local council, Sylvia said her councils laws changed and if she did it was would lose her license. 


my vet still does it and had no issue with me wanting them off. 


when they are older it needs a full opp then all the recovery time and stitches, where as when they are hours or a day old it is a quick snip and they are gone. 

it also depends on the vet some vets refuse to do it, others don't have a problem as they see it being better for the dog,the breeder themselves are not allowed to do it anymore so it needs to be done by a vet.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

My vet was going to remove Wilfs when he was done but must have forgotten, one of them is really dangly and I have to be careful when brushing and grooming... surprised I have nt cut it off its like a loose curl, but it has nt caused him any problem x


----------



## Tarimoor (Jul 20, 2011)

I think I'm right in saying that dew claw removal will be for working dogs only, so if the breeder has a shotgun certificate, they will provide this as proof that the dogs are intended for working, same goes for tail docking, which for spaniel type breeds, btw, should only be the end third of the tail, nowhere near the stump that some have docked to in the past. 

Dew claws can be a problem, as I know with my girl who's recently split her dew claw right up at the top. Superglue can help to hold it, but cutting the loose part off is the best option, best done by a vet if you haven't got the experience.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I have to admit that I had to google Dew claws as I had no idea what they were (although I pretty much guessed from the content of the thread) and didn't know they were something doggies sometimes had removed. 
Just checked and Lolly has hers. Is that an area I need to keep an eye on then? Reading the above posts I get the impression that they can easily get damaged?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Tarimoor said:


> I think I'm right in saying that dew claw removal will be for working dogs only, so if the breeder has a shotgun certificate, they will provide this as proof that the dogs are intended for working, same goes for tail docking, which for spaniel type breeds, btw, should only be the end third of the tail, nowhere near the stump that some have docked to in the past.
> 
> Dew claws can be a problem, as I know with my girl who's recently split her dew claw right up at the top. Superglue can help to hold it, but cutting the loose part off is the best option, best done by a vet if you haven't got the experience.


It depends on where you live. I am in Canada and Lady has her tail docked and her back dew claws removed. She is not from a working cockerspaniel, nor any kind of guns certificates for her to be a working dog, simply a pet, i think when it comes to all of those things it is very geographically dependent


----------



## Tarimoor (Jul 20, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> It depends on where you live. I am in Canada and Lady has her tail docked and her back dew claws removed. She is not from a working cockerspaniel, nor any kind of guns certificates for her to be a working dog, simply a pet, i think when it comes to all of those things it is very geographically dependent


Absolutely, I'm talking UK here, and I know that docking and dew claw removal is banned (I think for both) in Scotland. You have to abide by strict rules to have your pup docked in England, and many vets refuse to do it for fear of reprisals from *activists*, ridiculous really, as it's been done for so many years to prevent injury in the first place!! Docking of many breeds is still allowed in the ROI, and a lot of these are advertised on the internet for sale in the UK, breeds such as boxers, rotties etc.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Deltas dew claws were only removed 7 months ago. 


Dew claws don't wear down as they don't touch the ground so you need to clip them especially if your grooming your dog yourself. they can cats and tare and in bad cases some dogs go lame as it damage the ligament. 

i know a dog who ripped hers in a short cut grass run with no bushes, we still don't know how she did it.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I cut Honey and Oakleys at home ... Honey is a dream to cut her claws and dew claws but Oakley is still a bit scared .. so we do it gradually, one nail or if we push it one paw a day


----------



## Tarimoor (Jul 20, 2011)

kendal said:


> Deltas dew claws were only removed 7 months ago.
> 
> 
> Dew claws don't wear down as they don't touch the ground so you need to clip them especially if your grooming your dog yourself. they can cats and tare and in bad cases some dogs go lame as it damage the ligament.
> ...


Depends on the dog  

The dew claws on my two do wear down, because when they run the way their *ankles* flex means their dew claws do wear down. I've got a fab series of Tau running for anyone interested, that shows this. 

However, it doesn't with all breeds and cross breeds, and rear dew claws are a different entity all together!!


----------

